# AutoFest - Auto World Exclusive info for 2009-2010



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is the presentation from AutoFest. Enjoy the new releases!


----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

And now for the Slot Guys!


----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/lpgeoteacher/Slide55.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

OK there is diecast in the slots but there are lots to see coming from Auto World!


----------



## MissouriMike (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting this, Chris. Gives us all something to talk about for the next few months.

Mike


----------



## DCPDGUY (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link over here. Some neat stuff, I really like the Slot Drag set and the Chargers.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! There are some mighty fine looking cars there! I like the 4 gear hemi's!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Chris,

This was Autoworld's presentation at the Fest Feast. I'm going to love the Drag Racing set. 
Randy.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I cant wait for the Drag Sets?? I have been wantingthis a long time .


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey cool way to post the presentation! Thanks Chris! Even if the 67 Impala has a typo. :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

maybe i'm weird, but the Thunderjet Riviera excites me the most from the new/upcoming stuff. The Karmann-Ghia is cool too, but Dash already makes one so it's not quite as big a deal. Hey, is there any chance that the AW one will be short wheelbase like the Bug?

--rick


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah so does the cadilac Hearst looks great.
But I cant wait for this Drag Strip Set,I would love for them to try and do some Top Fuel dragsters and What would really be cool is some Pro Stock Bikes.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like AW has a few winners in the works!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have always thought they do a decent job,you have to remember this is tom lowes first time at this stuff,iam sure as he puts out more and more, it will only get better,and he is keeping HO alive.Iam too wondering if the Drag set is going to have ET,as well as the win Light.if not maybe it should be an option later on.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Almost like being there!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*AW Samba Bus question*

Did all of the AutoFest Samba Bus's come with a white chassis?

Marty


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

im digging that scooby doo van.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

i cant wait to see what all dragcars thye come out with.iam also hearing reports that the dragset may not be out til 4th Qtr of 2010.hope thata not true,and it release early 2010.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't collect AW cars but that will change when the Drag cars come out.Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> Did all of the AutoFest Samba Bus's come with a white chassis?
> 
> Marty


Just the Fest Feast Samb Bus came on a white chassis.

 Randy.


----------

